# Toro 98cc PowerLite Snowblower not starting



## shawnpramsey (Dec 9, 2017)

My in-laws had this small snowblower that they could not get to start. I figured I could figure it out. I replaced the spark plug and cleaned the carburator, but that didn't work. I ordered a new carburateor and installed it, which I thought would for sure get the problem fixed, but no luck. 

When I try to electric start the engine it just turns and turns. About every 10 attempts it sounds like it might have a little life in it, but still does not start.

Does anyone have any ideas of what else could be the problem? 

I appreciate any suggestions.


----------



## 351beno (Oct 12, 2017)

Ck if the head bolts are loose may need a head gasket. If you have a good blue spark it shouldn't need a coil. Take the muffler off it maybe full of gas. Also make sure the cylinder and rings not frozen or scored up.


----------



## dhazelton (Dec 8, 2014)

Could be lots of things. Check for a strong spark. Make sure the spark plug isn't fouled with fuel or oil. Low compression. Did you try a squirt of starting fluid?


----------

